# Mila's First Vacation



## TinaLuvsBo (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd update on Mila.

Mila is now 6 months old. She has not grown much, maybe a little chubbier- but not overweight. She was purchased from a pet store and I was told usually the first couple of weeks are crucial. So far so good! Mila, is adapting great shes constantly on a new adventure getting into places she does not belong, but that doesn't bother us anymore as we did some spring cleaning / bunny proofing !:bump

I had done so much research for the past two weeks about traveling with small pets- meaning Mila.. I know it might not be ideal, but this trip is very important. It's part vacation, part house searching. Around september-october my family and I are planning on relocating to orlando, It would be a great move.. We are planing on doing some house shopping this week, 3/23. We are going driving, all the way from NYC to FL. Mila's first vacation.

I thought long and hard, asked around to my friends and family as to who can bunnysit while I was away for a just a week and had one or two people who agreed. My worries were that they have jobs, children, and other pets who Mila is not used to being around. Thus, how i came to terms with my decisions.. I purchased a pet travel bag, since mila is tiny and the bag is for a big dog she would have plenty of room to stretch out!

Also, I will be taking all of her favourite things, treats, and blankie. (yes I know - SOOOO CUTE) We will be driving for about 16 hours and as I know thats a long time for a bunny to be in a travel bag- that is not entirely my plan, i plan on letting her out and allowing her to at least spend time with me and my fiance on our lap, or besides us. I hope Mila does'nt stress out too much and get sick. I think she would be fine. 

I will take more photo's soon and update on how the trip goes during and after (hopefully) also I have a question.. what are your opinions on bunny leashes.. I purchased one a couple of days ago, but have not introduced it to her as I am confused, if you've used a leash before what exactly did you use it for? How did you introduce it to your bun, and do you think its harsh to have a leash for bunnies? (please dont shoot me), Lol i dont plan on using it just yet. I saw it on sale and thought why not. might come in handy some day.

:bunny18Mila & Me


----------



## JBun (Mar 18, 2013)

Leashes are sometimes necessary for some rabbits that don't want to cooperate when outdoor playtime is over. Not every rabbit reacts the same to a leash. In the next few days before your trip, you may want to put the harness on her for a little bit each day, to get her used to it. Giving a little treat at the time you get it on her, may not hurt, and maybe try the leash out a little to, just to get a feel for it, and what her reaction is going to be. But be prepared to calm her down, cause I've had rabbits freak out at first, that weren't used to it. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 18, 2013)

You may find she doesn't want to eat or drink anything while the car is moving, so be prepared for some stops.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 18, 2013)

Agree that you will definitely need to get her used to the leash before the trip. Try putting the harness on her first, if she's ok with you slipping it over her, then try doing it up. Let her run around with it on and get used to the feel of it. Then you can try attaching the leash, clip it on and let her run around with that dragging behind her a bit, after that you can try applying some resistance. Something to note is that if she gets scared and decides to bolt, the sudden tension at the end of the leash may pull her back suddenly and scare her more.


----------



## TinaLuvsBo (Mar 18, 2013)

We plan on stopping quite often during the drive because we have a small child also going. Thanks for the advice on the leash, my intentions aren't to really use it as if she was a dog hehe, I plan on letting her hop around on a grassy backyard, but since its not mines i dont know if there is other animals around. The leash would come in handy for that situation, I think. I tried slipping it around her and she freaked out hehe, I left it on and allowed her to run around and do whatever she was going to do. I removed the leash and she calmed down instantly.


----------

